# 98 Lincoln T/C 4 link adjustable suspension



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Chase ,One of my fabricators here at Insane did this 4 link and removed some wacked ass wishbone, He is also doing a transfer chain bridge for a massive standing 3 wheel...









































Rite know the car has 16's and we are going to up it to 18's and fix the wanna be style slip and stub driveline. I will post pics of the car complete on Monday


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Sweet thanks bro, post the rest monday. :biggrin:


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

iS THIS CUSTOM 4 LINK FOR SALE, MAYBE LATER...? :biggrin:


----------



## 805-OXNARD-SUR (May 12, 2008)

THATS SOME CLEAN WORK HOMIE :thumbsup: WOULD YOU BE ABLE TO DO THREE WHEEL


----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

more pics damn it lol whats up ron


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Jun 29 2009, 08:49 PM~14335045
> *more pics damn it lol whats up ron
> *


x100 :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Got side tracked today. I need to replace the rear cylinders , but it will be done tomorrow. Here is the side to side travel
























I'll shoew it on the ground bustin a crazy 3 wheel


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

wow that 4 link frees up the rear on them cars A LOT! Can not wait to see them 3 wheel motions


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@Jun 28 2009, 09:14 PM~14323893
> *iS THIS CUSTOM 4 LINK FOR SALE, MAYBE LATER...?  :biggrin:
> *


I guess it could be, you would have to place the shit to get the correct geometry, and weld.... Pretty simple to do....I'll see what I can do... :biggrin:


----------



## 805-OXNARD-SUR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 29 2009, 11:16 PM~14336929
> *I guess it could be, you would have to place the shit to get the correct geometry, and weld.... Pretty simple to do....I'll see what I can do... :biggrin:
> *


 very nice bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

:0


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: great work as always!!!


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

:biggrin: Nice,


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jun 30 2009, 03:18 PM~14342909
> *:biggrin: Nice,
> *


you know you wanna


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 27 2009, 08:02 PM~14317559
> *Chase ,One of my fabricators here at Insane did this 4 link and removed some wacked ass wishbone, He is also doing a transfer chain bridge for a massive standing 3 wheel...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TURTLE 62 (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 27 2009, 08:02 PM~14317559
> *Chase ,One of my fabricators here at Insane did this 4 link and removed some wacked ass wishbone, He is also doing a transfer chain bridge for a massive standing 3 wheel...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kansasfull (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 30 2009, 01:16 AM~14336929
> *I guess it could be, you would have to place the shit to get the correct geometry, and weld.... Pretty simple to do....I'll see what I can do... :biggrin:
> *


PM THE PRICE AND CAN YOU MOCK UP ANOTHER ONE WHILE YOU GOT THAT ONE IN THE SHOP AND ILL PICK IT UP IN DENVER WITH THE CADDI


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

another solid work from BMH and the crew!


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jul 1 2009, 02:26 AM~14348646
> *another solid work from BMH and the crew!
> *


HELL YEA, Cant wait to do mine


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## G-OD BODY (May 9, 2009)

Cant wait for more pics....lol


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

dam u ron whats the hold up :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 30 2009, 12:16 AM~14336929
> *I guess it could be, you would have to place the shit to get the correct geometry, and weld.... Pretty simple to do....I'll see what I can do... :biggrin:
> *



well when u sell those kits, just include a piece of paper with detailed visual instructions on measurements...just like ADEX ANDY's detailed "HOW TO REBUILD A ADEX DUMP" work sheet


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

ron were the pic's at homie


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 2 2009, 08:15 PM~14366940
> *ron were the pic's at homie
> *


Sorry Homie, I think Jessica tried to poison me , I've had food poisoning for the last few days..
Heres the best i can do from home.
























The set was even installed toward the front of the car(we did not do the install)


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

chains in the wheel wells for the bridge never seen that before


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Jul 2 2009, 09:42 PM~14367599
> *chains in the wheel wells for the bridge never seen that before
> *


some car dancin shit there.... :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

nice


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 2 2009, 08:15 PM~14367402
> *Sorry Homie, I think Jessica tried to poison me , I've had food poisoning for the last few days..
> Heres the best i can do from home.
> 
> ...




:0


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

hey ron you must of got the shiets then. howz the doo doo hole? :biggrin: 
i didnt know u guys install pro hopper? just playing buddy.


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 2 2009, 11:15 PM~14367402
> *Sorry Homie, I think Jessica tried to poison me , I've had food poisoning for the last few days..
> Heres the best i can do from home.
> 
> ...


 :0 damn ron that shit is fuckin badass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 29 2009, 10:56 PM~14336655
> *Got side tracked today. I need to replace the rear cylinders , but it will be done tomorrow. Here is the side to side travel
> 
> 
> ...


what happen to the tool box? :0


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 2 2009, 09:08 PM~14367877
> *some car dancin shit there....  :biggrin:
> *


That's a new one huh


----------



## 805-OXNARD-SUR (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 2 2009, 08:15 PM~14367402
> *Sorry Homie, I think Jessica tried to poison me , I've had food poisoning for the last few days..
> Heres the best i can do from home.
> 
> ...



bro where you have that chain does it twist the frame at all? ive seen that done back in the late 80s and boy did that car have some good buckles :biggrin: when that person tryed to hop it.

if you ever see a 65 chev buckle and when you drive it pops in and out i had one thats why i know and when i juiced it i put orlies 3 ton and i made it go away :biggrin: with a big buckle.


:thumbsup: looks good


----------



## 805-OXNARD-SUR (May 12, 2008)

whatz up jerry :thumbsup: to your regal very clean bro


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Jul 3 2009, 07:37 PM~14375875
> *what happen to the tool box? :0
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Supe (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Jul 3 2009, 11:38 PM~14377161
> *That's a new one huh
> *


new about 7-8 years or so ago


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Supe_@Jul 4 2009, 08:22 AM~14378904
> *new about 7-8 years or so ago
> *


Right but damn I've not seen a newer towncar set up like that with chains


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 2 2009, 08:15 PM~14367402
> *Sorry Homie, I think Jessica tried to poison me , I've had food poisoning for the last few days..
> Heres the best i can do from home.
> 
> ...



THOUGHT IT WOULD HAVE BEEN ALOT HIGHER :dunno:


----------



## MENACE_YOUNG (Jan 27, 2009)

LOOKS BAD ASS RON CANT WAIT TO HIT DA STREETS 3 WHEELIN IT .... uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Jul 4 2009, 03:02 PM~14380725
> *THOUGHT IT WOULD HAVE BEEN ALOT HIGHER :dunno:
> *


Only has 16's I would have done an 18 to get the extra side movement, but the customer doiudn't want to lose the rear speakers !!!!Still standing 3 with 6 batteries, that was the whole point :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MENACE_YOUNG_@Jul 7 2009, 12:11 AM~14399458
> *LOOKS BAD ASS RON CANT WAIT TO HIT DA STREETS 3 WHEELIN IT  .... uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


I bet...I guess on Friday :cheesy: Hurry up we leaving for denver at 8PM


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

i wanna come wit u guys


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 7 2009, 09:13 PM~14408048
> *Only has 16's I would have done an 18 to get the extra side movement, but the customer doiudn't want to lose the rear speakers !!!!Still standing 3 with 6 batteries, that was the whole point :biggrin:
> *


WELL THEN CONGRATES ON ANOTHER WELL DONE JOB :biggrin:


----------



## 4doormafia (Jun 4, 2009)

how many turns are you running in the back? 16"s clear without taking the speakers out?


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Bump for The BMH crew. :biggrin: Cant wait to see the caddy next week :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MENACE_YOUNG (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## BIG HUERO (May 6, 2010)

VERY NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

bump for a good topic.


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 2 2009, 11:15 PM~14367402
> *Sorry Homie, I think Jessica tried to poison me , I've had food poisoning for the last few days..
> Heres the best i can do from home.
> 
> ...



:scrutinize: is the chain preventing it from go higher?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

The chain helps it go higher on a standing 3...it uses force to suck the opposite side up into the wheel well.... instaed of weight


----------



## hydrojc (Feb 12, 2011)

how much do u sell this kit for :thumbsup:  :yes:


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 4 2011, 06:01 AM~20012747
> *The chain helps it go higher on a standing 3...it uses force to suck the opposite side up into the wheel well....  instaed of weight
> *


I see... mines chained the same way exexpt under car between frame


----------



## king of hialeah (Jun 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 2 2009, 09:15 PM~14367402
> *Sorry Homie, I think Jessica tried to poison me , I've had food poisoning for the last few days..
> Heres the best i can do from home.
> 
> ...


not trying to start shit but im i the only one that thinks it looks like shit.. :uh:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by king of hialeah_@Mar 4 2011, 08:45 AM~20013406
> *not trying to start shit but im i the only one that thinks it looks like shit.. :uh:
> *


NO


and that 3 wheel is weak 

<hater


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS (Oct 8, 2008)

nice six fo


----------



## rzarock (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by white link 93+Mar 3 2011, 03:59 PM~20008547-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe I'm wrong but I think you only get the "sucking" when the chains are between the cylinders. You get the opposite when you bring the chains outboard.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

the tc has a transfer chain set up similar to most radical dancers have the chain runs over the top of the frame and connects each side of the rear end


----------



## king of hialeah (Jun 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 17 2011, 12:59 AM~20111377
> *NO
> and that 3 wheel is weak
> 
> ...


umm look fucking hater i showed alot of people and they all say looks like shit stop dick pulling on bmh they ant all that


----------



## rzarock (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 17 2011, 02:20 PM~20114821
> *the tc has a transfer chain set up similar to most radical dancers have the chain runs over the top of the frame and connects each side of the rear end
> *


OK, that makes sense now.


----------



## CANUHOP (Jun 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by king of hialeah_@Mar 17 2011, 02:48 PM~20115010
> *umm look fucking hater i showed alot of people and they all say looks like shit stop dick pulling on bmh they ant all that
> *


Wow bro, 38 posts and you're already feelin' it like that huh? Let's see some pics of your shit then....don't worry I'll wait.....


----------



## juiced99tc (Feb 8, 2011)

ya this is just what i need to see....thx


----------

